# Anyone recover who was a chronic?



## chris51

I always felt DP/DR. Never knew it had a name until I came across this site about 2 years ago. From great insight and posts from this site I took what I needed and my own committment started to feel less fear less 'unreal" basically I started to feel my feelings and not run into my DP/DR state.

But yet I realize that I don't have much of an identity. I still have a problem with self identification. Like I woke out of a fog and realize there is a world out there and I was so wrapped in my own mind (as a self defense mechasim) that I lost myself. But guys I am talking like I lost myself when I was a kid. People who post who have recovered, know what it's like to feel like "themselves"as an adult . But I don't. KWIM? I had DP since as long as I can remember. So what do I go back to? It's almost like I feel like a kid learning to walk again. But how do you do that at the age of 38? It's not like I had DP for 6 months or even 5 years. That was myself. That was my norm.

I mean it's feaking scary as hell. But I am ok with that. I just don't know what to do next. I mean I started seeing a therapist but they don't get it. He's talking meds & I got this far without them I don't think that is the answer. I need to know how to start living. I have a career 2 kids a house etc...... but yet just knowing seeing it for the first time?

ANy advice on my new path?


----------



## medo

It takes time to get healed from this illness. You probably have underlying cause of it like anxiety or depression. I am a longtimer myself and am so used to it that it almost doesnt bother me.

I started anti-depressants. They started helping but smoking blocks it. Smoking makes it worse. But I am not ready to quit cigarettes.

If I were you I'd see another doctor who understands this illness. The fact that you have gone this far with dp is encoureging, but you can at least lessen it if not cure.


----------



## Guest

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=96982&highlight=#96982



chris51 said:


> But yet I realize that I don't have much of an identity. I still have a problem with self identification. Like I woke out of a fog and realize there is a world out there and I was so wrapped in my own mind (as a self defense mechasim) that I lost myself. But guys I am talking like I lost myself when I was a kid. People who post who have recovered, know what it's like to feel like "themselves"as an adult . But I don't


Chronic DR/DP is a whole different ball game, I believe people with Temporal DR/DP can not even begin to understand what it is like to live a life for years and assume feeling/seeing/sensing unreality was normality; for years I sincerely believe is was normal to feel like this, only when I kept going to the doctors to complain about feeling dizzy all the time (Brain fog as I know it now) did I hear the words ?Depersonalisation?? it sent shivers down my spine? *sigh*. I don?t know of any one who was Chronically DR/DP and recovered? so that?s not ?the aim of the game?. Oh an adult? Adults are to have a sense of direction, so don?t be too hard on yourself for feeling it hard to ?act? as one? the brain fog confuses our direction? and so it is truly hard for us to behave like ?grown ups? although we are still different and you might now be able to cope better then I due to your experience with DR/DP.

Take care for now

(Sorry I?m ever so tired at the moment)


----------



## medo

COMFORTABLY NUMB WAS A CHRONIC AND HE RECOVERED


----------



## Guest

SORRY WHAT WAS THAT? I couldn't "hear" you? =P

Thanks for making us aware.


----------



## suz

I'm not the only person who feels like they're being shouted at when they read capitals then?

They make me cower in corners!


----------



## Lunar Lander

I cannot remember his name off of the top of my head, but around last year there was someone on here who had had it for eleven years and recovered.


----------



## Guest

Lunar Lander; you're the first member I remeber typing too when i join here; how are you?: (I'm drunk)... lol


----------



## medo

siouxsie said:


> I'm not the only person who feels like they're being shouted at when they read capitals then?
> 
> They make me cower in corners!


when you see this !!!!!!! then its yelling :lol:


----------



## suz

aaaaaaaaaargh.....

*cowers*


----------



## Guest

Lunar Lander,

I believe you were referring to 1A. His name was Jeff, or at least he called himself. And yes, he did recover, after 11 years of the worst possible course of things you can imagine.

I think this post is completely absurd. Everyone can recover. It's not even a doubt in my mind. don't scare yourselfs with this nonsense bullshit of never recovering. Just don't believe it. Don't.

Eric


----------



## EverDream

medo said:


> siouxsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the only person who feels like they're being shouted at when they read capitals then?
> 
> They make me cower in corners!
> 
> 
> 
> when you see this !!!!!!! then its yelling :lol:
Click to expand...

*NO, THIS IS YELLING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111*


----------



## suz

EverDream said:


> medo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the only person who feels like they're being shouted at when they read capitals then?
> 
> They make me cower in corners!
> 
> 
> 
> when you see this !!!!!!! then its yelling :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *NO, THIS IS YELLING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111*
Click to expand...

Sweet Jesus... nervous breakdown ahoy!


----------



## Guest

He's from Israel bless :roll:


----------



## suz

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> He's from Israel bless :roll:


Is being from Israel an excuse to be blessed? I'd quite like to come from Israel. Maybe not, I dunno. I just like the sunshine.


----------



## Guest

I really don't give two craps to be honest. :roll:


----------



## suz

Fair enough


----------



## EverDream

Hmmm... I'm a girl.

And I'm not sure what you meant by "He's from Israel bless". Can you explain?


----------



## Guest

Nope.


----------



## EverDream

And why is that, dear?


----------



## suz

He's in a bad mood. My fault apprently (amongst other things).

Don't take him to heart, I didn't get his 'Israel' comment either...


----------



## EverDream

I really hope you didn't mean to say anything bad about me and Israel. First of all, because I had a really bad day. And second, I'm tired of people who are cursing me just because I'm from Israel. Sometimes I just put myself online on skype just to see how many people will call and say "Fuck you! Die! You murderer, etc etc.." That's so stupid. Even if you hate Israel, I don't care, as long as you won't be mean to me. And I expect to some empathy on a support forum, especially when I didn't mean to do anything bad and just try to be nice to people here and support too. That's all.


----------



## suz

People seriously say stuff like that to you just because you're from Israel?! That's so messed up!

Don't worry I'm never mean, and I'm sure Emulated Puppet}eer didn't mean any harm.

You have my sympathy/empathy anytime you need it lady : )

have a kiss x boys smell


----------



## EverDream

Thanks! I really appreciate it! You are such a sweet person.

And... yeah, people seriously say that and a lot more and worse. You can't believe how many people sending me messages like that or calling just to say it. Well, if that make them feel any better so be it :roll:


----------



## Guest

I'm pro Israel.


----------



## suz

EverDream said:


> Thanks! I really appreciate it! You are such a sweet person.
> 
> And... yeah, people seriously say that and a lot more and worse. You can't believe how many people sending me messages like that or calling just to say it. Well, if that make them feel any better so be it :roll:


I aim to please : )

I doubt you'll find anyone like that on here (not much anyway). If you just report them, the moderators are pretty good.


----------



## EverDream

lol, ok, now i'm totally confused.


----------



## suz

What's confused you dear?


----------



## EverDream

Emulated Puppet}eer :lol: 
But I think I understand it now, I think.

And what do you mean by "I aim to please"? Sorry, I can't understand all the slangs and stuff


----------



## suz

EverDream said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer :lol:
> But I think I understand it now, I think.
> 
> And what do you mean by "I aim to please"? Sorry, I can't understand all the slangs and stuff


Emulated Puppet}eer was saying his wasn't being anti-israel or anything before, I think.

And I said 'I aim to please' after you said I was a lovely person. I like to make people smile, therefore; I aim to please... :wink:


----------



## EverDream

Oh, cool. I like that.


----------



## Guest

"Winners"


----------



## Guest

Soz... i'm just not getting any... maybe it's time I phoned Lynsey... *sigh*


----------



## EverDream

:lol:


----------



## suz

Stop moaning and stroke your banana...

Nice flag, I told you he could be nice EverDream, when the mood takes him. :lol:


----------



## EverDream

Yeah, I guess you are right. I just need to get to know him better.

By the way, today Israel celebrated 59 years (Independence day) so it's kinda funny you put this flag today


----------



## Guest

I need love... I can't love myself...


----------



## EverDream

Do you want me to love you?


----------



## suz

Sounds like an offer Darren


----------



## Guest

Being serious for once (because I deserve to be serious to myself) I want a trustworthy relationship were we both respect each other... I want a meaningful relationship were I can devolve into a man (cos I?m a boy with a big banana at the moment)


----------



## EverDream

That's great. It really is.

Good luck with it.


----------



## Guest

Yeah I?m gonna need all the good luck I can get *Takes all your good luck for himself*... I would also take your good "looks" although I don't need em :wink:


----------



## EverDream

what the hell?..

:shock: :lol: :shock: :lol:


----------



## suz

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Being serious for once (because I deserve to be serious to myself) I want a trustworthy relationship were we both respect each other... I want a meaningful relationship were I can devolve into a man (cos I?m a boy with a big banana at the moment)


Well I'm trustworthy and I respect you, can't help with the banana though, sorry.

Did you mean to put devolve? I'm not sure if it was irony...


----------



## Guest

A/S/L... lol I haven't said that for years =P... you got a photo love? :lol: joke.


----------



## Guest

"Winner" = ))) Long Hugs (((

Sex is boring so no worries.

Nah i wanted to put develetpe or something like that... Microsoftword has it's limits when it comes to spell checker



siouxsie said:


> Well I'm trustworthy and I respect you, can't help with the banana though, sorry.
> 
> Did you mean to put devolve? I'm not sure if it was irony...


----------



## EverDream

Well, I'm too tired now to understand what the hack is going on here (it's 2:26) so I'll go to sleep...

Good Night!


----------



## suz

What does A/S/L mean?


----------



## Guest

Age/Sex/Location.... lol


----------



## Guest

Good night EverDream, Hope you have hot dreams about me


----------



## EverDream

Yeah baby, I'm sure I will have. :lol:


----------



## suz

Goodnight all, and thanks for the clarification.

A/S/L eh?


----------



## Guest

PM it me... we could also have a webcam session if you're "UP" for that *slowly nods*


----------



## Guest

*siouxsie*: See ya babe =) )Hugs(


----------



## suz

*Emulated Puppet}eer* Sweet dreams *hugs*

(why so formal?)


----------



## Guest

Adding a "special" touch to special a person =)


----------



## suz

awwwww, or ewwwwww.

Nighty night xx


----------



## Guest

Huh?... why ewww?.. I was being nice!!! =S... lol


----------



## suz

wasn't sure which sort of 'special touch'.

I'm zopiclone drunk now, we'lll stick with awwwwww.

night night xx


----------



## Guest

Sleep weel! )hugs(


----------



## medo

As a Muslim I oppose Israeli regime but I love jews as much as any other human beings who do no evil to others.


----------



## poodles

Chronic DR/DP is a whole different ball game, I believe people with Temporal DR/DP can not even begin to understand what it is like to live a life for years and assume feeling/seeing/sensing unreality was normality

Thank-You-Iam in the right place-Iam 45-I started therpy 4 years ago-first year once a week but now 2 times per week-Iam shocked at what Iam learning but Ive also managed to learn skills to help with the zoning out-but I feel loss for those times-months-weeks-what ever that i cant remember etc-Iam still zoning out but not as much-I feel like Iam doing baby steps-

Thakns for being here


----------



## Guest

poodles said:


> Chronic DR/DP is a whole different ball game, I believe people with Temporal DR/DP can not even begin to understand what it is like to live a life for years and assume feeling/seeing/sensing unreality was normality


I couldn't agree more... I even met a person who has temporal DR/DP and they couldn't understand why from time to time my response to them was "blank"... I felt some what judged because they weren't able to understand me.


----------



## poodles

blank"...

God -blank-

My close freinds know and cope with it-they break it to me gentally if Ive visted them all ready and I dont remember-what really piss"s me off is that when I lived with man for 8 years I would be seen all over town-I wouldnt remember of course-the fights with words-the

"But I was never there"

also I saw Poodles but she Ignored me-no I didnt -"know" you at the time

the ppls I met and dont know-the ones who know my name and I dont know them- Ive never met them before-

looking in the mirrow to see if Iam still here and what I look like-

Childhood abuse-it just keeps on giving


----------



## Levi

Hi Poodles,

How to say this. It sounds you suffer from more than only DP, like a more serious kind of of dissociative disorder like DID or DDNOS?


----------



## poodles

DDNOS

I don?t have DID- Ive got a lotta disorder dx- <<<Whats with the excessive labeling>>>HUH ?

BUT I have T who just see?s Poodles not all the labels.

I started therapy for PTSD 4 years ago - I didn?t realize just how much zoning out Ive done-I feel like I have hidden boxes in my head and iam slowly unwrapping them with the T-gotta say it-Its taken me a long 4 years to accept that I ?zone out? - ?change gears? Heck I even have a whole language for it-I just didn?t know-

Iam learning to accept that I zone out-disassociate but it?s hard but it makes wonderful sense.

Its taken a while for me too even call it its correct name-zoning out seems more user friendly.
I also felt ashamed - then frightened-

But it makes sense of things-

Good to met ya-


----------

